# GPS Number Lists



## redlegs

*These are "buyer beware" numbers. Newer versions of these GPS waypoint lists have been published farther down in this thread*



I've deleted posts that contain the earlier versions of the files that I've posted newer ones one..



Enjoy


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

Thanks!:clap


----------



## [email protected]

cool deal steve thanks


----------



## submariner

THanks :bowdown:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## redlegs

Gonna also convert the State of Florida AF list and Alabama's reef list. Just takes a little more time to work with the many pages on both. Will post them out here as well.


----------



## war eagle

Redlegs, hope I'm not the bearer of bad news, but if converting those numbers into a google earth database is your intention you might have been beat to the punch. Check out this website if you're not familiar: *EARTHNC.COM* It's a really neat deal and you can also overlay nautical charts, reefs, debris, etc. You can also convert these numbers and download them to your gps through their program. Pretty cool. If that's what you were up to hopefully it'll save you some time. Otherwise, please disregard and I'll go back to lurking.


----------



## Feel The Need

that is pretty cool. thanks for the information Rick


----------



## curtpcol

Checked some of my old numbers with these and they are right on the button.Wonder where all of these came from as I know there are some that were private as I had quite a few of them and even the names were the same. My whole book was in TD's and was useless looks like I've got a new book now. Sure could have used these two weeks ago could have saved me a few hundred dollars in fuel costs . As always a day late.


----------



## redlegs

> *war eagle (6/28/2009)*Redlegs, hope I'm not the bearer of bad news, but if converting those numbers into a google earth database is your intention you might have been beat to the punch. Check out this website if you're not familiar: *EARTHNC.COM* It's a really neat deal and you can also overlay nautical charts, reefs, debris, etc. You can also convert these numbers and download them to your gps through their program. Pretty cool. If that's what you were up to hopefully it'll save you some time. Otherwise, please disregard and I'll go back to lurking.


War Eagle, I've been converting them for a while for my own use. Got the idea several years ago when I saw what Destin Sharks did with google earth. After that, I went around collecting various public sources for info and converting them. Is not bursting my bubble, since I've had a process to convert them fairly easily for a number of years. I keep numbers for Maine all the way thru Texas as well as the Shipwreck database.

My only intention here is sharing them with the other members of the forum (at least the public sites), in a few common formats, and pertaining to the area. That way everyone gets a chance at having a few public numbers without any cost.

I've already invested (personally) in a GPS conversion utility that converts to/from just about anything/any format, so I could write the files to my C80.

Ok, I'm rambling since the caffeine has kicked in. Summary: not bursting my bubble; just sharing what I have with all who want or don't want. Figure it's good for those that don't have the public numbers loaded, or need a start.

/r Steve


----------



## redlegs

> *curtpcol (6/29/2009)*Checked some of my old numbers with these and they are right on the button.Wonder where all of these came from as I know there are some that were private as I had quite a few of them and even the names were the same. My whole book was in TD's and was useless looks like I've got a new book now. Sure could have used these two weeks ago could have saved me a few hundred dollars in fuel costs . As always a day late.


Not sure if you are referring to the MBT numbers or not, but they are public. MBT has a web page that allows anyone to add numbers to it and then the entire list is viewable on the web site. Some of them may have started out as "private" but once a diver or fisherman posted the numbers into MBT's list: it's not private any more (IMHO).

The other list (and the ones I'll be posting soon), all come from public "viewable" on the web lists (county and state publications). All I've done is convert them from PDF (or whatever format) into google earth datafiles and/or CSV (Excel files).

/r Steve


----------



## FishnGator

redlegs.



I have been struggling with exporting numbers from Google Earth to my Eagle 502c for some time now. Do you have any tips? I'd love to get all of this info into my machine. Thanks.



Chris


----------



## redlegs

Chris, pm sent. Is yours one of the following?

FishElite®, FishStrike®, IntelliMap®, SeaChamp® and SeaCharter®


----------



## T

Thank you!:bowdown


----------



## redlegs

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Attached files are pubic reefs and wrecks converted to excel spreadsheets and google earth data files. No secret spots, just the facts. 

This set of numbers brought to you by"Ole Miss"(their published reef list):

Save each of the files and remove the .doc off the end.

CSV files will open in Microsoft Excel

KML files will open in/google earth

To save to your pc, right mouse click the file, choose "save target as", rename removing the ".doc"

Enjoy


----------



## redlegs

For those of you that would like to open up "CSV" files and don't have Microsoft Office..There is a completely free office suite called "Open Office" (http://www.openoffice.org/)

Their "Writer" module will open, edit, and save .CSV files (as well as most Microsoft Office files types).


----------



## redlegs

OK last one. I don't see any need to post the east coast or any more of the gulf

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Attached files are pubic reefs and wrecks converted to excel spreadsheets and google earth data files. No secret spots, just the facts. 

These are the publiushed numbers from the State of Florida Artificial Reef List Dec 2008:

Save each of the files and remove the .doc off the end.

CSV files will open in Microsoft Excel

KML files will open in/google earth

To save to your pc, right mouse click the file, choose "save target as", rename removing the ".doc"

Enjoy


----------



## war eagle

Steve, I get'cha now. Thanks for sharing your hard work! :clap


----------



## opus68

is there any way to transfer this data to the garmin mapsource software?


----------



## redlegs

Sure there is. Find a PC utility that will convert google earth files or csv to a garmin format. Something like easygps or gpsutil. It's how I converted the PDF lists to the formats I posted.

Mapsource will read in .gpx, .gbd, .loc, or .mps

Probably best to try and convert to gpx which is a good standard gps exchange format


----------



## Stressless

Just a note on the MBT numbers most were LORAN and auto converted to GPS and so not even close. The bigger wrecks are good to go but auto and planes and lots of bottom not so much. Good to look on a GPS but nothing showing up on the depth finder or through the mask but sand when you go look.



My $.02

Stressless


----------



## redlegs

> *Stressless (7/2/2009)*Just a note on the MBT numbers most were LORAN and auto converted to GPS and so not even close. The bigger wreaks are go to go but auto and planes and lots of bottom not so much. Good to look on a GPS but nothing showing up on the depth finder or through the mask but sand when you go look.
> 
> My $.02
> Stressless


I agree. All I did was convert to a usable format without altering any of their numbers. Did the same for the state and county pubs. I do like to load them in and check them out when in the area of something else or on a "looking around" trip. Not all of them are loran conversions, have found a few here and there.


----------



## Nat

> *redlegs (7/2/2009)*Sure there is. Find a PC utility that will convert google earth files or csv to a garmin format. Something like easygps or gpsutil. It's how I converted the PDF lists to the formats I posted.
> 
> Mapsource will read in .gpx, .gbd, .loc, or .mps
> 
> Probably best to try and convert to gpx which is a good standard gps exchange format






I don't think I can do that ! I'm too computer dumb



If anyone converts them to garmin mapsource files.........

I sure would like to get a copy of the file !


----------



## polar21

Anyone running the Lowrance conversion software? I am still struggling in trying to get my numbers from an excel spreadsheet into the lowrance software (i think its called mapsource or something like that).


----------



## Sharkbait

:clap

Thanks.


----------



## FishnGator

I would forget using that Lowrance software. This software recommended by redlegs works great and very easy to master. http://www.gpsu.co.uk/



it's free to try and pay if you like it.



Chris


----------



## Gulfcity

Awesome info. Thanks for the work put into this. :clap


----------



## wjstewart

Here is the link I use to convert files to something I can use:

http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbabel/

Pretty self-explanatory once you navigate to the page. Another good use of this site is to convert numbers from your GPS unitto a better editing platform (i.e. Google Earth). Anytime I'm out and get some new numbers I'll pull my chip and convert the file to .kml play around with it (adding descriptions and such) then convert it back and put it back in my unit. Very easy to convert any file to the type of unit you use.


----------



## redlegs

> *FishnGator (7/11/2009)*I would forget using that Lowrance software. This software recommended by redlegs works great and very easy to master. http://www.gpsu.co.uk/
> 
> it's free to try and pay if you like it.
> 
> Chris


I bought the gpsutil a long while ago (lazy fisherman) and as long as you have a license: you get updates. The author spends alot of time updating and actually responds to emails. Works his butt off for what I paid him lol.

Google earth is a wonderful "visual" tool. I certainly like being able to "see" where the site(s) lie and use it to plan routes as well as check out things when I'm in an area (i.e. unknowns).

If one plays with the "google earth community" long enough, you can turn on seeing where all these sites are (reef projects, etc).

Errrr, who wants the files in garmin or mapsource format? Mighrt be able to do that when I get some free time.


----------



## opus68

If you can do it for the county GPS numbers, that would be terrific, but if the MBT GPS numbers aren't very accurate, I guess I don't need them. I can barely find the places I have supposedly 100% accurate data for. Thanks very much for donating your time on this!



I've heard before that accurately converting loran to GPS is hard. Why is that? Is it a spheroid issue?


----------



## FishnGator

They aren't very accurate at all. I went out last Thursday night after loading all of those numbers in my machine. I couldn't find anything from them. I went back to my old numbers.


----------



## Nat

I need them in mapsource format !


----------



## redlegs

Yeah the MBT numbers are pretty loran to gps conversions. Too much trouble if you ask me. Only offered up here as nothing more than converting what they had on their web page to google earth and CSV format's (nothing more).

Altho not an expert: have been told when one converts loran to GPS, they are too many variance numbers that are part of loran numbers that don't go into the software conversion. I have the only "semi-" accurate method is to have both types of units on your rig and even then it amounts to searching around for something that may or may not be there (subsided, moved by storms, or simply a prank number entered into MBT's database) when you go searching (IMO).

I'd stick to the county numbers if you want a high degree of sucess in "finding" the sites. There are more county numbers than one can "check-out" in a few seasons with the county deploying more and more every year. Plus if you keep an eye on your eletronics: you may be surprised what you can discover.

I'll post the county numbers in "GPX", "GPD"and in "MPS" as soon as I get a chance to convert them.


----------



## Desperado

I must be doing something wrong, but when I try to upload a file to Google Earth it says "unable to open potentially dangerous file" or something close to that. Any ideas??


----------



## redlegs

> *Desperado (7/20/2009)*I must be doing something wrong, but when I try to upload a file to Google Earth it says "unable to open potentially dangerous file" or something close to that. Any ideas??


Are you using the "kml" files I posted earlier on? Esstentially if you download the file(s), save them as <filename>.kml (removing the .doc off them). You can double click on the .kml file: if you have google earth installed; it will open it up directly. Let me know if this sounds about right


----------



## wjstewart

> *wjstewart (7/14/2009)*Here is the link I use to convert files to something I can use:
> 
> http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbabel/
> 
> Pretty self-explanatory once you navigate to the page. Another good use of this site is to convert numbers from your GPS unitto a better editing platform (i.e. Google Earth). Anytime I'm out and get some new numbers I'll pull my chip and convert the file to .kml play around with it (adding descriptions and such) then convert it back and put it back in my unit. Very easy to convert any file to the type of unit you use.




Did no one read this post...There's no need to worry about format with this, just convert for whatever GPS unit you use...Adding descriptions in Google Earth is another awesome tool...Particularly with Lowrance the descriptions remain in the converted file to be viewed on your unit.


----------



## Desperado

Any chance of getting the Alabama numbers in a Garmin format? Thanks!


----------



## Desperado

Never mind. Converted them myself. Thanks!


----------



## Beached

> *FishnGator (7/14/2009)*They aren't very accurate at all. I went out last Thursday night after loading all of those numbers in my machine. I couldn't find anything from them. I went back to my old numbers.


I put a few in mine and it plotted them inland!!!!


----------



## redlegs

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Just for accuracy purposes; I'll delete the post with the MBT numbers in it. Yes, they are buyer beware. Yes, they are probably Loran conversions. We'll stick to the county and state published lists, if I convert and post any ore of them.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">/r Steve<o></o>


----------



## hardcorehare

hey redlegs, a big big thanks for all your hard work. i'm doin something wrong or just not good with this file conversion stuff so i greatly appreciated the county numbers put in the mapsource format....u rock dude....:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

one request if u have time, could u put the alabama numbers in the mapsource format. i have tried the easygps and gpsutil with noooooo luck. would be soooo much appreciated and helpful. thanks in advance...Jeff


----------



## Nat

> *redlegs (7/20/2009)*Ok here is the county list in multiple formats. No edits altho the conversion program adds suffixes to same named sites.
> 
> GPX for gps exchange
> 
> GPD for Garmin GPS
> 
> MPS for Mapsource vers 3 or higher
> 
> Save your choosen file and remove the ".doc" when saving to your pc.
> 
> Enjoy..




The mapsource file does not appear to be Escambia Public reefs

looks like natural bottom spots from SW Florida coast to the Mississippi river



HELP ?


----------



## redlegs

> *hardcorehare (7/29/2009)*hey redlegs, a big big thanks for all your hard work. i'm doin something wrong or just not good with this file conversion stuff so i greatly appreciated the county numbers put in the mapsource format....u rock dude....:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown
> 
> one request if u have time, could u put the alabama numbers in the mapsource format. i have tried the easygps and gpsutil with noooooo luck. would be soooo much appreciated and helpful. thanks in advance...Jeff


Glad I could help Jeff. Always nice to hear someone benefits from it. It might take me a while (busywith work and such) but I'll get them converted as well.

/r Steve


----------



## redlegs

> *Nat (7/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *redlegs (7/20/2009)*Ok here is the county list in multiple formats. No edits altho the conversion program adds suffixes to same named sites.
> 
> GPX for gps exchange
> 
> GPD for Garmin GPS
> 
> MPS for Mapsource vers 3 or higher
> 
> Save your choosen file and remove the ".doc" when saving to your pc.
> 
> Enjoy..
> 
> 
> 
> The mapsource file does not appear to be Escambia Public reefs
> 
> looks like natural bottom spots from SW Florida coast to the Mississippi river
> 
> HELP ?
Click to expand...

Nat, 

I'll check it out. I very well could have used the wrong source file to convert. Have you tried the "GPX" file? Mapsource should be able to read/import that one in as well. 

Will let ya know if I goofed 

/r Steve


----------



## DavidT

This if for all you microsoft VISTA guys. took me a while to figure out how to change the extension on the end.



Save the file to the desktop normally.



1. Open a folder or open explorer

2. Click the Organize button (to the left of the Views button) 

3. Click Folder Options

4. Click the View tab

5. Uncheck Hide extensions for known file types

6. Click OK



Then right click the file and rename and erase the .doc at the end. 



God bless


----------



## ekim33

> *redlegs (7/20/2009)*Ok here is the county list in multiple formats. No edits altho the conversion program adds suffixes to same named sites.
> 
> 
> 
> GPX for gps exchange
> 
> 
> 
> GPD for Garmin GPS
> 
> 
> 
> MPS for Mapsource vers 3 or higher
> 
> 
> 
> Save your choosen file and remove the ".doc" when saving to your pc.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy..


----------



## ekim33

> *ekim33 (9/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *redlegs (7/20/2009)*Ok here is the county list in multiple formats. No edits altho the conversion program adds suffixes to same named sites.
> 
> 
> 
> GPX for gps exchange
> 
> 
> 
> GPD for Garmin GPS
> 
> 
> 
> MPS for Mapsource vers 3 or higher
> 
> 
> 
> Save your choosen file and remove the ".doc" when saving to your pc.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy..
Click to expand...







Thanks for these numbers redlegs. I think I'm doing something wrong though. In your post it states GPD for Garmin, then in the actual link for the file it reads .gdb. Does this mean I need to convert it to .gdb to load into my Garmin GPS. When I insert the SD card with the file .gdb the screen pops up "No garmin file format found" or something close to that. Anyone that has any input, thanks in advance.


----------



## guesswork

> *Desperado (7/25/2009)*Any chance of getting the Alabama numbers in a Garmin format? Thanks!




Where did you find the Excel spreedsheet for the Alabama reefs?


----------



## T

Thank you!:bowdown


----------



## jcotton

Thanks for the vista info it helped


----------



## JoeyWelch

i need .gdb for map source. only alabama and florida numbers. if possible. many thanks jlw1972 p.s. sorry for adding a poll istead of a reply.


----------



## Pontoon Dan

We are planning a trip to Venice, LA and entering all the rig and bottom locations is a big deal. Have you done a similar spreadsheet for Louisiana? If you have could you post it. Thanks; Bob


----------



## nwflyj

Thanks!:bowdown


----------



## Go_Sic'm

> *Pontoon Dan (10/28/2009)*We are planning a trip to Venice, LA and entering all the rig and bottom locations is a big deal. Have you done a similar spreadsheet for Louisiana? If you have could you post it. Thanks; Bob


Same here. Have you found a quicksource to load all thoserigs and reefsBob?


----------



## Pontoon Dan

Just got back from a great trip Thursday through Saturday night to Venice. Will post a report later on the reports site when I can get the time. Loads of blackfin tuna; two yellowfin. Awesome fishing the rigs at night with fish breaking all over. Great weather. I have attached the file that I created for the trip from multiple sources. The best source of complete data is the government who has all the rigs by block. All of the rigs were not input but all of the deepwater rigs and floaters are in it. I know for a fact they aren't all correct but it is better than nothing. Many different sources had different locations for the same rig. The file is in Raymarine .WRE format. Sorry; tried to upload it and it said I couldn't upload that file type. Guess that is the reason for all the previous posts change of file types.


----------



## redlegs

Pontoon Dan...exactly. Forum only allows certain file formats to be uploaded, such as .doc


----------



## redlegs

As requested. The following files cover the LA to Texas coast. I haven?t made any ?adds? since the end 0f 2007. The waypoints in these files are aggregated from county or state publications as well as the shipwreck registry.This is one of my ?favorite? data files. It clearly shows all the hard work that Texas (and counties) have put into their inshore and bay reef projects when viewed in Google Earth. Attention is invited to the Galveston area in particular.Each file uploaded ends in the extension ?.doc? which must be removed before opening in associated application.Texas - LA Coast.gpx <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> ?GPS exchange? format which is a very common format to load into various map programsTexas - LA Coast.csv <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> to load into Excel or viewed as a text file (tested with Excel 2007)Texas - LA Coast.kml <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> Loads into Google Earth (tested with current free version of Google Earth)Texas - LA Coast.gdb <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> A Mapsource 3 data file (tested with Mapsource 6.12 with Bluechart America?s 9.5)Enjoy../r Steve


----------



## redlegs

The following files are from the great state of Alabama and are a ?revision? from my earlier posting on this thread. The info and data contained are derived from: http://www.outdooralabama.com/Fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/There have been a few revisions to these files since my earlier postings. A few places have been added (not many), as well as many have been ?renamed? to reflect the description from state publication. Each file uploaded ends in the extension ?.doc? which must be removed before opening in associated application.bama revnov09.gpx <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> ?GPS exchange? format which is a very common format to load into various map programsbama revnov09.csv <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> to load into Excel or viewed as a text file (tested with Excel 2007)bama revnov09.kmz<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> Loads into Google Earth (tested with current free version of Google Earth)bama revnov09.gdb <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> A Mapsource 3 data file (tested with Mapsource 6.12 with Bluechart America?s 9.5)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>I hope to post a revised Escambia County (some changes) reef list as well as State of Florida (if any changes) very soon.<o></o>/r


----------



## redlegs

The following files are from the Escambia County Reef Program and are a ?revision? from my earlier posting on this thread. The info and data contained are derived from: http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.htmlThere have been a few revisions to these files since my earlier postings. These lists include waypoints from the July 22 publication (including the newer ?near shore? deployments).Each file uploaded ends in the extension ?.doc? which must be removed before opening in associated application.EC RFList 21July09.gpx<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> ?GPS exchange? format which is a very common format to load into various map programsEC RFList 21July09.csv<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> to load into Excel or viewed as a text file (tested with Excel 2007)EC RFList 21July09.kml<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> Loads into Google Earth (tested with current free version of Google Earth)EC RFList 21July09.gdb<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> A Mapsource 3 data file (tested with Mapsource 6.12 with Bluechart America?s 9.5)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>/r


----------



## Nat

Hey Mr. RedLegs

Thanks for posting this info !

Would you check the Alabama Public numbers starting with

Pmid07-148 thru Pmid 07-327

my mapsource shows all these in a 500' range

that's like 179 spots showing in a really small area

Is that correct ?


----------



## JoeyWelch

that would be the trolling corridor. it is right. hat's off to Redlegs. this help's alot of people including myself. many thank's. Joey:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Go_Sic'm

Stupid question. How do you get rid of .doc on the end of the file. I've got windows xp. When you view the file in windows explorer it shows the file as a word document but does not include .doc at the end of the file. Just renaming the file does not change it from being a word document.


----------



## redlegs

> *Nat (11/17/2009)*Hey Mr. RedLegs
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this info !
> 
> 
> 
> Would you check the Alabama Public numbers starting with
> 
> 
> 
> Pmid07-148 thru Pmid 07-327
> 
> 
> 
> my mapsource shows all these in a 500' range
> 
> 
> 
> that's like 179 spots showing in a really small area
> 
> 
> 
> Is that correct ?




Mr? That there is funny! lol You are welcome..

As someone else pointed out, it's correct. You can always check the web link to Bama's AR list as well.


----------



## redlegs

> *Go_Sic'm (11/17/2009)*Stupid question. How do you get rid of .doc on the end of the file. I've got windows xp. When you view the file in windows explorer it shows the file as a word document but does not include .doc at the end of the file. Just renaming the file does not change it from being a word document.




Well there are two ways with XP, left click on the link for the attachment (rather than right mouse click) and choose "Save As", and you should be able to rename it.

Or download it, and rename it after you download it.



/r Steve


----------



## danieljames84

Is there is man made reefs in the bay that has public numbers? Thanks so much for the Escambia Gulf Numbers! Saved hours of time!


----------



## redlegs

> *danieljames84 (11/19/2009)*Is there is man made reefs in the bay that has public numbers? Thanks so much for the Escambia Gulf Numbers! Saved hours of time!




You are welcome.

Short answer: nope. These"lists" only contain published numbers from county or state. So far (to the best of my knowledge) there aren't any county or state inshore reefs/wrecks deployed for NW Florida.



/r


----------



## redlegs

The following files are from the State of Florida Artificial Reef Locations (as of February 12, 2010) and are a ?revision? from my earlier posting on this thread. The info and data contained are derived from: http://myfwc.com/docs/Conservation/REEFS.pdf
There have been a few revisions to these files since my earlier postings. These lists include waypoints from FEB documentation.
Each file uploaded ends in the extension ?.doc? which must be removed before opening in associated application.
FWC_REEFS_FEB2010.gpx GPS exchange? format which is a very common format to load into various map programs
FWC_REEFS_FEB2010.csv to load into Excel or viewed as a text file (tested with Excel 2007)
FWC_REEFS_FEB2010.kml Loads into Google Earth (tested with current free version of Google Earth)
FWC_REEFS_FEB2010.gdb A Garmin Mapsource 3 data file (tested with Mapsource 6.12 with Bluechart America?s 9.5)
/r
Steve


----------



## pcola4

You are the bomb:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap!! Thanks!


----------



## redlegs

You're welcome!



More to follow as the publishers make revisions..



Steve


----------



## pcola4

Thanks for the numbers off horn island. Is there a way to download these into my garmin from google earth?


----------



## redlegs

> *pcola4 (14/04/2010)*Thanks for the numbers off horn island. Is there a way to download these into my garmin from google earth?


You should be able to download the mapsource (GDB) or the the GPX files to your unit.

Otherwise you would have to find a conversion program to do so, several were mentioned earlier on in this post.

/r


----------



## courantpublisher

Great help, but I gotta stupid question. I normally work on Macs and wondered if the transfer process will work the same for them also?


If not, I do play on a PC too, so it is not a total problem. Just wondering. I am just more Mac oriented for working programs.


----------



## redlegs

> *courantpublisher (26/04/2010)*Great help, but I gotta stupid question. I normally work on Macs and wondered if the transfer process will work the same for them also?
> 
> 
> If not, I do play on a PC too, so it is not a total problem. Just wondering. I am just more Mac oriented for working programs.


I dunno. Try and let us know. I'm thinking it will work. In many aspects Google Earth recognizes Google earth files regardless of the file system the data file is on, and so forth. Each map program is going to "recognize" its respective data file.

As far as saving them from here; one can save as (and rename), or rename the files after you download them.
good luck


----------



## courantpublisher

Okay, I'll bite. Guess it is kinda like moonshine, you don't how good it is until the first guy takes a slug. I'll update when I give it :toasta whirl.


----------



## bay98trophy

have you guys had any problems exprting the mbt waypoints to your inavx account?


----------



## redlegs

> *courantpublisher (28/04/2010)*Okay, I'll bite. Guess it is kinda like moonshine, you don't how good it is until the first guy takes a slug. I'll update when I give it :toasta whirl.


Willing to lend a hand; however, ever thing I have available to me (or support), generally amounted to Mr. Gates getting cash.


----------



## redlegs

> *bay98trophy (28/04/2010)*have you guys had any problems exprting the mbt waypoints to your inavx account?


Haven't tried it, don't have that type of equipment. But did do a little research and it seems they want a very specific "layout" for the import via web. That would be the first thing to come to mind. It could possibly a restriction in the single file that it can process (just thinking aloud).

What file format are you using for the import?

What is the "error" you get when doing so?

Another valid question is "why are you using the numbers from MBT?" Early on in this thread, many checked out a sample of the MBT numbers to determine that many of them are LORAN to GPS conversions. That process will result in highly inaccurate results.

/r Steve


----------



## Diverrite

Now that's a post when it goes on for four years.

Thanks Redlegs

I like that Josey Wells also.


----------



## atvrdr

These are great. I am new to the area and attempting to get into some fish. Anyone know how I can get all of these from Google Earth into my Garmin GPSMAP 546s chartplotter? Any assistance would help. Thanks again!


----------



## flappininthebreeze

*Numbers file type*



redlegs said:


> Well there are two ways with XP, left click on the link for the attachment (rather than right mouse click) and choose "Save As", and you should be able to rename it.
> 
> Or download it, and rename it after you download it.
> 
> 
> 
> /r Steve


 Neither option works for me. Left click just opens the file and right click lets me save, but in both cases the *file type* is Word. No matter what you rename it, it stays a word file. Any way to get a straight .csv file?


----------



## redlegs

atvrdr said:


> These are great. I am new to the area and attempting to get into some fish. Anyone know how I can get all of these from Google Earth into my Garmin GPSMAP 546s chartplotter? Any assistance would help. Thanks again!


Do a Goole search for gpsutil or gps babble. Both programs are quite adept at converting form one format to the other. Once it's in a "garmin" format, then use the flash memory to transfer (if you unit supports external memory cards).

/r


----------



## redlegs

flappininthebreeze said:


> Neither option works for me. Left click just opens the file and right click lets me save, but in both cases the *file type* is Word. No matter what you rename it, it stays a word file. Any way to get a straight .csv file?


Straight CSV of which file? Have noticed (and from other PFF'ers) that some of the earlier files are now corrupt. Am thinking that occured when forum changed software versions.

Let me know and I'll try to get it to you. Have most of the files backed up.


----------



## lcruiser

I skimmed the thread. I've used the gsputility before and spoken with the author. His software is linked into mine (older version). I haven't updated my code in a while but would entertain it if there is a common need.

Not many folks expressed an interest in my software. Ignorance is bliss....LOL

FWIW, I have about $150K in engineering time invested. You do the math.

If you guys could give me a couple of summaries of what you are looking for without 10 pages of blah,blah, I might can add the conversions you need to my SW. Reference it here.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/survey-fishing-waypoint-management-software-75601/


----------



## flappininthebreeze

redlegs said:


> Straight CSV of which file? Have noticed (and from other PFF'ers) that some of the earlier files are now corrupt. Am thinking that occured when forum changed software versions.
> 
> Let me know and I'll try to get it to you. Have most of the files backed up.


The FL FWC one would be great. You seem to have each list in a .csv.doc as well as the map formats. I don't need the map format ones, but have tried several of the .csv's and they only open in Word and won't open in Excel. If you have it as just a plain .csv file, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## redlegs

Attachment is by request. It's a conversion from the Escambia County Reef project PDF (AUG 2010) to a CSV. Once again, one has to download and "save as" changing the extension name to .CSV (removing the .txt extension) OR rename the file after it has been downloaded; removing the .txt extension.

I can easily convert to google earth data file of mapsource if there is an interest.

This data file includes the nearshore reefs laid in over the last few years.

/r


----------



## redlegs

flappininthebreeze said:


> The FL FWC one would be great. You seem to have each list in a .csv.doc as well as the map formats. I don't need the map format ones, but have tried several of the .csv's and they only open in Word and won't open in Excel. If you have it as just a plain .csv file, that would be great. Thanks.


PM sent. See attached. Once again, one has to download and "save as" changing the extension name to .CSV (removing the .txt extension) OR rename the file after it has been downloaded; removing the .txt extension.

The necessity of renaming the files is a limitation to the file types that can be posted here on PFF. The file type (or extension), must be of certain types which .csv or xlx is not included.

It's the same data file posted earlier in this thread (not sure if there is an update or not)


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

opus68 said:


> If you can do it for the county GPS numbers, that would be terrific, but if the MBT GPS numbers aren't very accurate, I guess I don't need them....


I have never had any luck with MBT's numbers. The Escambia County numbers are good.


----------



## feelin' wright

I have attached a txt document that was converted from Florida's artificial reef PDF. These numbers are for Escambia and Okaloosa count. Hopefull this will help


----------



## redlegs

feelin' wright said:


> I have attached a txt document that was converted from Florida's artificial reef PDF. These numbers are for Escambia and Okaloosa count. Hopefull this will help



Thanks a bunch! I haven't updated mine for a while..


----------



## BlackJeep

feelin' wright said:


> I have attached a txt document that was converted from Florida's artificial reef PDF. These numbers are for Escambia and Okaloosa count. Hopefull this will help



I'm curious, how'd you export this to .txt format. I didn't have much luck keeping any of the formatting.


----------



## steamin53

Does anyone know how to convert the text file of Escambia/Okaloosa reefs to a format readable by Gartrip?

Steve


----------



## reeltime

steamin53 said:


> Does anyone know how to convert the text file of Escambia/Okaloosa reefs to a format readable by Gartrip?
> 
> Steve


I imported it into excel as space/tab delimited. Deleted/rearranged and added new columns as needed and exported it back out to a tab delimited file. 

Then imported that new file directly into RayTech for my Raymarine unit.

I'd think you could do the same for Garmin if they/someone has a program akin to RayTech, but hopefully someone's already done it for you.

If you're still stuck next week, send me a pm. I'll right code if I have to.


----------



## reeltime

BlackJeep said:


> I'm curious, how'd you export this to .txt format. I didn't have much luck keeping any of the formatting.


I sent Rob Turpin an email about 430am one morning asking for the excel file that he created the PDF from. He sent it to me before 5am the same day.


----------



## redlegs

I seem to remember that Garmin uses Mapsource format.?. Something like GDB if memory serves


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

hey guys me and my little brother just got boat and we have a gps i was hoping that someone could give me asmall list ofpublic numbers to hit up within 2 to 10 miles out.. anyhelp is greatly appreciated 

kyle


----------



## redlegs

thecalmbeforethestorm said:


> hey guys me and my little brother just got boat and we have a gps i was hoping that someone could give me asmall list ofpublic numbers to hit up within 2 to 10 miles out.. anyhelp is greatly appreciated
> 
> kyle


Kyle,
You may want to read previous pages of this post. Should be a few public GPS numbers earlier on. Another great source is the Escambia county reef program web page at:
http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html

Good luck..


----------



## hit man

I know I am doing something wrong..I have Andren loran/gps, fishmapper, and mapsource. Is there a way to connect a cable from laptop to the back of the chartplotter and "tada" all 1000 numbers are now in the chartplotter?


----------



## redlegs

hit man said:


> I know I am doing something wrong..I have Andren loran/gps, fishmapper, and mapsource. Is there a way to connect a cable from laptop to the back of the chartplotter and "tada" all 1000 numbers are now in the chartplotter?


Many older units don't have a way to do this. Some support NMEA data via a NMEA interface (serial). Newer units support removable flash cards. Just takes a little research on the specific model number to see what (if any) data transfer it supports and secondly; what format the data needs to be in.


----------



## feelin' wright

I have attached a tab delimited document for the alabama public reefs as well. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## eodsteve

*CSV and KML*

When I download that kml file I get an error when I open it in google earth. does anyone have the file already in gpx format? It will take me a month and a half to input every one of these lat longs manually in my gps. Why am I the only one having trouble opening the kml file with google earth and getting it to change to gpx? I know about the changing the file extension too so its not that. Im about to throw this thing across the room. Pure garbage. I know that you prolly cant post all file extensions so can someone pm me to get my email so I can get a real file? Thanks.


----------



## jbs192

*Bay & Walton Co...*

Does anyone have a spreadsheet for Spots in Bay and Walton county?

Best,

jbs192


----------



## Fog Ducker

jbs192 said:


> Does anyone have a spreadsheet for Spots in Bay and Walton county?
> 
> Best,
> 
> jbs192


 
Back a few pages, it has all of the FWC sites.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/511863-post66.html


----------



## redlegs

eodsteve said:


> When I download that kml file I get an error when I open it in google earth. does anyone have the file already in gpx format? It will take me a month and a half to input every one of these lat longs manually in my gps. Why am I the only one having trouble opening the kml file with google earth and getting it to change to gpx? I know about the changing the file extension too so its not that. Im about to throw this thing across the room. Pure garbage. I know that you prolly cant post all file extensions so can someone pm me to get my email so I can get a real file? Thanks.


Which kml file? I've got everything I posted backed up.
/r
Steve


----------



## bottomtime

Is there anyway to filter out the numbers for the bay vs. the gulf? I definitely do not want to type each of these in individual since my GPS doesn't have downloadable capability.


----------



## feelin' wright

I dont know of any public number is the bay other than the Bob Q. The easiet way would be to have the numbers in a xls and then sort the latitude by highest to lowest. The higher the number the closer to shore. For reference the beach is 30 degrees 19 minutes. Any number higher than this will be in P cola bay.


----------



## bottomtime

That will be a great place for me to start. I'll try that out, thanks a ton.


----------



## redlegs

bottomtime said:


> Is there anyway to filter out the numbers for the bay vs. the gulf? I definitely do not want to type each of these in individual since my GPS doesn't have downloadable capability.


I am pretty sure that any of the numbers I posted did not have anything in the bay persay (at least not the Pensacola area ones). Confirming what feelin' wright says.

Perhaps another good way to start would be the use of Google Earth and the related kml files. That way you could "see" where the waypoints "lie", then select the ones you want to manual input to your unit. Its very handy to see the layout (so to speak).

/r


----------



## bottomtime

r/

I did try that last night, playing around with google earth, and found a few spots from several different lists to try out. Thanks for the ideas...


----------



## redlegs

bottomtime said:


> r/
> 
> I did try that last night, playing around with google earth, and found a few spots from several different lists to try out. Thanks for the ideas...



This thread has a few Google Earth kml files posted in it for various area's throughout the years. You'd have to start reading this thread from to find them. Once saved to your pc: simply use Google Earth to open the kml file or double click the downloaded kml file (should already be associated with GE).


----------



## Freedom Won

*Thank You*

Sir, I just wanted to thank you for your selflessness. After retiring from the military and returning to my home state of FL. after 21 yrs of being gone, it took forever and a day to get some numbers off of Daytona Beach so I could enjoy fishing. Now it looks like I'm about to start my 2nd career in Lower Alabama and will not have my usual 10 min. drive to lauch my boat,,, instead it looks like it will take over a hour to lauch out of Pensacola... Anyhow, have been doing my research on the web and with charts to get a heads up on the "Numbers" before I make this move and start fishing out of the gulf. Thank you for the numbers and I hope to put them to good use in the near furture.... 
On another note,,,, how far do I have to go to get to the nearest oil rig if I lauch out of Pensacola???:confused1:


----------



## redlegs

Freedom Won said:


> Sir, I just wanted to thank you for your selflessness. After retiring from the military and returning to my home state of FL. after 21 yrs of being gone, it took forever and a day to get some numbers off of Daytona Beach so I could enjoy fishing. Now it looks like I'm about to start my 2nd career in Lower Alabama and will not have my usual 10 min. drive to lauch my boat,,, instead it looks like it will take over a hour to lauch out of Pensacola... Anyhow, have been doing my research on the web and with charts to get a heads up on the "Numbers" before I make this move and start fishing out of the gulf. Thank you for the numbers and I hope to put them to good use in the near furture....
> On another note,,,, how far do I have to go to get to the nearest oil rig if I lauch out of Pensacola???:confused1:


Thanks for the kind words. I hope they give you at least a few places to enjoy some sun and fishing. Lots of members have contributed to this thread as well so kudos to all.
Tough question, many here with better answers: I want to say 80 miles one way (not an quick and easy haul)


----------



## USMCPayne

FYI, when I try to load the Google Earth file I get this error message:

"failed: Parse error at line 17912, column 0:

not well-formed (invalid token)"

Also, anyone have the Garmin program to download to a handheld unit for a MAC or one that I could borrow from their PC. Trying to input this by hand into an eTrex Vista C manually will take hours and hours and hours and hours and hours (get the point?) haha.

*edit*
I guess Garmin Trip & Waypoint Manager is what I'm looking for but apparently they don't make a MAC version.


----------



## Ardiemus

*same error.*

I get the same error message. I am not sure what to do.

-Jonathan


----------



## redlegs

USMCPayne said:


> FYI, when I try to load the Google Earth file I get this error message:
> 
> "failed: Parse error at line 17912, column 0:
> 
> not well-formed (invalid token)"
> 
> Also, anyone have the Garmin program to download to a handheld unit for a MAC or one that I could borrow from their PC. Trying to input this by hand into an eTrex Vista C manually will take hours and hours and hours and hours and hours (get the point?) haha.
> 
> *edit*
> I guess Garmin Trip & Waypoint Manager is what I'm looking for but apparently they don't make a MAC version.


Which google earth file name? I've posted half a dozen or more here throughout the years.

Mapsource? Not sure if there have a MAC version.


----------



## redlegs

Ardiemus said:


> I get the same error message. I am not sure what to do.
> 
> -Jonathan


Which one? Hard to trouble shoot without a reference.

/r


----------



## ToothMaker

I get the same message when using the attached file in post #14 of this thread. Thanks


----------



## feelin' wright

Try pulling the .doc off the suffix of the file name. Google earth will not take a .doc file as that is basic microsoft word. KML or KMZ sould be the identifier on the file.


----------



## FY05CPO

If you have a MAC you can download the Garmin Base Camp from their web site. You can still input cord and transfer them also.


----------



## Bustedknuckle

which file/link will have the most up to date coordinate list for escambia county? In any format is cool for me txt or kmz would be greeeeaaat! :thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

nitemarez said:


> which file/link will have the most up to date coordinate list for escambia county? In any format is cool for me txt or kmz would be greeeeaaat! :thumbsup:


http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureau...cuments/ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011.pdf

You can select the text and paste it into a text file for editing/formatting.


----------



## redlegs

All,
The files seem to be corrupt. Probably 'cause they been thru several forum software changes and change of hands. I didn't try all of them, so it may be hit or miss.

Save attached files (removing the .txt extension)and then rename the file as per below

ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011.kml Converted to Google Earth
ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011.gps GPS data file for cnverting
ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011.csv CSV for Excel or Open Office

More to follow as time permits.


----------



## Bustedknuckle

you guys kick arse thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## redlegs

All,
This post contains the published (public) GPS waypoints from the State of Florida Artificial Reef Locations (as of February 12, 2010). All I have done is “cleaned up” the information by merging some cells for a better comments field. I was tempted to remove any sites listed that were confirmed using LORAN since this is a very inaccurate method to locate sites. Those entries are “buyer beware”.

Download the file, un-zip (un-compress, had to zip them up due to the forums file size limitations)and open with appropriate program. 


 stateofflorida arlist FEB122010REEFS.kml Google Earth data file

 stateofflorida arlist FEB122010REEFS.csv CSV for Excel or Open Office

 stateofflorida arlist FEB122010REEFS.gps GPS data file for importing and converting to other software


 More to follow as time permits.

 /r
 Steve


----------



## psalzman

Totally awesome - thank you for putting this together! I have a question though- and it very may have been covered and I missed it.

The year before last (maybe early last year) there were a bunch of inshore reefs put out off Ft Pickens, weren't there? Does this list have the numbers for them?

thanks!


----------



## redlegs

psalzman said:


> Totally awesome - thank you for putting this together! I have a question though- and it very may have been covered and I missed it.
> 
> The year before last (maybe early last year) there were a bunch of inshore reefs put out off Ft Pickens, weren't there? Does this list have the numbers for them?
> 
> thanks!


The two lists I posted (might want to go back one page) have the published cords from the state and from Escambia county, so should be there if published by them. I think you refer to the ones in the gulf very near Pcola beach and 3barges.
Best way to determine is donload the Google Earth version and look. All the sites are pretty clearly marked.

/r


----------



## Bustedknuckle

Thought i would pay it forward for the .USR Lowrance users

This is an updated list for us Lowrance users, i verified and the coordinates are they are accurate :thumbup:

instructions:
after downloaded, right click and rename, remove the .txt, you should have ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011 - Copy.usr then download to your lowrance fishfinder.


----------



## MyTimeToPlay!

*Gps numbers help*

Does anyone have GPS numbers on MSWord format, or any other that is easily read, for off shore from Pensacola/Navarre Beach (leaving from Pensacola Pass) both close beach reef/wrecks out to about 20 miles. Just coordinates, name of reef, depthand distance from shore. Don't think I'll be going out much further than that on my boat! Thank you for any and all help.

Gene


----------



## redlegs

nitemarez said:


> Thought i would pay it forward for the .USR Lowrance users
> 
> This is an updated list for us Lowrance users, i verified and the coordinates are they are accurate :thumbup:
> 
> instructions:
> after downloaded, right click and rename, remove the .txt, you should have ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011 - Copy.usr then download to your lowrance fishfinder.


Thanks! Just curious; what did you use to convert?
/r
Steve


----------



## Bustedknuckle

no problem, 
i used this website works great, ive been out with my file and the coordinates are accurate.:thumbsup:
http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbab...e=kml&outtype=lowranceusr&type=w&zip_output=0

hey which unit do you have?


----------



## redlegs

nitemarez said:


> no problem,
> i used this website works great, ive been out with my file and the coordinates are accurate.:thumbsup:
> http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbab...e=kml&outtype=lowranceusr&type=w&zip_output=0
> 
> hey which unit do you have?


Raymarine C80 Classic. Have an old Lowance iWay


----------



## Southernfan

I have been workin on this thing for hours now and there is only one file I can get to open in google earth it is EC RFList 21July09.kmz any help would be appreciated I am running xp, this file worked perfectly but none of the others would open in google earth, the program would open and there would not be anything there. Also need help on transfering to raymarine a70d about to break open that manual to try to figure it out


----------



## Southernfan

Ok got the first prob solved had to open the files in wordpad and delete a box at the very end then they worked but now it says the latest zipped files are corrupt?


----------



## Southernfan

also cant convert the bama09.kmz to a .rwf but all the kml ones work using gps visualizer


----------



## Southernfan

think I got it just converted gdp to rwf


----------



## jano

ok everyone very new at fishing. my 11 year old son loves it and it gives us some amazing time together. however very frustraing not catching anything. could use any advice you are willing to give. we go out of destin have a 23 ft cc pro line w 200 honda. we went 33 miles out sat caught 1 snapper. still had an amazing day, but need to catch more. any spots to hit or any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## redlegs

Southernfan said:


> think I got it just converted gdp to rwf


As previously mentioned: over the years the files I've posted have gotten corrupted. On that subject: download them as soon as you can. Since this forum is not intended as a file storage system; it's kinda here one day gone the next. I (or no one else) has the time to check the files out since the "life expectancy" now seems to be a few days up to a week.

That have being said. Hope they give you a starter base of public numbers. There are more public sites than one can check in their lifetime lol.

And there's fish on them! Ok, for the most part..


----------



## redlegs

Southernfan said:


> Ok got the first prob solved had to open the files in wordpad and delete a box at the very end then they worked but now it says the latest zipped files are corrupt?


Just downloaded the last state of florida onne posted not too long ago and the zip file inpacked fine.


----------



## redlegs

Southernfan said:


> also cant convert the bama09.kmz to a .rwf but all the kml ones work using gps visualizer


Older ones posted here are toast

Chances are if you can convert to one format, you can convert to others.


----------



## redlegs

jano said:


> ok everyone very new at fishing. my 11 year old son loves it and it gives us some amazing time together. however very frustraing not catching anything. could use any advice you are willing to give. we go out of destin have a 23 ft cc pro line w 200 honda. we went 33 miles out sat caught 1 snapper. still had an amazing day, but need to catch more. any spots to hit or any advice would be appreciated.


Welcome! Since this thread and area are to discuss reefs and wrecks .. Here goes:

Sounds like you went way to deep for snapper. Not sure where you are from, but just some of my (opinion) help. Get GPS numbers for your unit and area. Lots of public sites available. Stay in 80ft to 150ft of water for snapper and keep in mind they like structure and live bottom. Learn how to read your electronics (this one is hard) so when you pass over a good structure: you know it. When you use the GPS to naigate to a spot; you can find it. Start with larger spots that are good for testing your GPS navigation skills, and good for testing your "read the fish finder" skills. Then go explore lol

As far as baits and rigs, there are other threads better suted for that..


----------



## redlegs

Went and checked 'Bama's web site: no new updates (they've been slacking). However Ole Miss has been hard at it, so here's the numbers from the state of Mississippi and for our good friends from there.

Each file is zip compressed for size. Download, unzip, and open in your program of choice.
MS Master 2010-11_csv.zip for MS Excel or Open Office
MS Master 2010-11_gdb.zip for Mapsource
MS Master 2010-11_gps.zip for general GPS programs
MS Master 2010-11_kml.zip for Google Earth
MS Master 2010-11_txt.zip in tab delimited text file.


----------



## jano

Redlegs, thank you for the info. We are from Alabama. We had a much better outing this time, caught 6 snapper 1 shark & got a king trolling back on the way in. We were at 106 feet of depth. Just had an amazing day, thanks again.


----------



## redlegs

jano said:


> Redlegs, thank you for the info. We are from Alabama. We had a much better outing this time, caught 6 snapper 1 shark & got a king trolling back on the way in. We were at 106 feet of depth. Just had an amazing day, thanks again.


Glad I could help even if in such a small way. Don't catch them all!


----------



## skays

I don't see the list??


----------



## jano

Hey skays we were out at the 2002 destin reef, got it from half hitch tackle web site. I can forward you the numbers if you like. We are heading out very close to that to the Chenouck?, not sure if I spelled that correctly. Really want to hit the liberty ship & the ozark. Any opinion on those?


----------



## jano

The list from red legs was mainly for Alabama & Mississippi which I can forward to you as well. We had luck w cut up cigar minnows. No luck w live bait, yet everyone tells me live is best.


----------



## redlegs

skays said:


> I don't see the list??


Which one you looking for? There are 15 pages "prior" to this one, so it might be on an earlier page. Also posted escambia's latest public in another thread if that's what you are looking for..

I've posted quite a few differant ones in this thread (state of Florida, escambia, Alabama, miss, and i think even la).


----------



## skays

Friend went out with his neighbor last Saturday and caught a bunch of live bait. Went from there West of Destin Pass, got on a spot and started cutting up live bait and throwing it out to chum. Pretty soon they saw fish rising and then freelined 2/O size hooks on pieces of bait and limited out on Red Snapper within the hour. I was out last Saturday as well and was freelining a frozen cig minnow for Kings. Nice, 6 pound Red Snapper was the result. You just never know.


----------



## skays

I would assume any wreck is going to hold some snapper and grouper, with Kings trolling around.


----------



## jano

No doubt, just looking for advice from those who know much more than we do. Although the size of the hooks you mentioned puzzle me. We have been told repeatedly to use 5/0 or 6/0 hooks. Sure like the chum idea, will have to give it a try.


----------



## Nat

I hate to be a computer dummy


But, I can't figure out how to view the files in google earth ?

and also

I don't know what format file will load on a Lowrance HDS 7


Also, I recently got a different boat that was already rigged with Lowrance. My old boat had a Garmin 546 and I used Garmin Mapsource on my PC to manage waypoints. So, all my waypoints are on Garmin software.

Does Lowrance make a software for managing waypoints via PC and a SD card for uploading and downloading? 

what is the name of of the software? Cost ?

Also, maybe it was already mentioned earlier on this thread, If you upload all those numbers to a GPS with a small screen.....It really does clutter up your screen. BIGTIME

I plan on just loading a few at a time


----------



## redlegs

Nat said:


> I hate to be a computer dummy
> But, I can't figure out how to view the files in google earth ?
> and also
> I don't know what format file will load on a Lowrance HDS 7
> Also, I recently got a different boat that was already rigged with Lowrance. My old boat had a Garmin 546 and I used Garmin Mapsource on my PC to manage waypoints. So, all my waypoints are on Garmin software.
> Does Lowrance make a software for managing waypoints via PC and a SD card for uploading and downloading?
> what is the name of of the software? Cost ?
> Also, maybe it was already mentioned earlier on this thread, If you upload all those numbers to a GPS with a small screen.....It really does clutter up your screen. BIGTIME
> 
> I plan on just loading a few at a time


Nat
Copy the Google earth file to somewhere on your PC's hard drive. Then double click on the file and specify (if necessary) "open with Google earth" OR run Google earth and choose "file", "open", and point it to the data files.


----------



## feelin' wright

Nat said:


> I hate to be a computer dummy
> 
> 
> But, I can't figure out how to view the files in google earth ?
> 
> and also
> 
> I don't know what format file will load on a Lowrance HDS 7
> 
> 
> Also, I recently got a different boat that was already rigged with Lowrance. My old boat had a Garmin 546 and I used Garmin Mapsource on my PC to manage waypoints. So, all my waypoints are on Garmin software.
> 
> Does Lowrance make a software for managing waypoints via PC and a SD card for uploading and downloading?
> 
> what is the name of of the software? Cost ?
> 
> Also, maybe it was already mentioned earlier on this thread, If you upload all those numbers to a GPS with a small screen.....It really does clutter up your screen. BIGTIME
> 
> I plan on just loading a few at a time


Lowrance should be a usr file. You can convert the file you get from your GPS to the KML file for google earth here
http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbabel/


----------



## MillerTime

I was wondering if someone could help me out. I know Humminbird uses .gpx files. WHenever I try and open it up, the Humminbird software gives me an error saying "Content is not allowed in trailing section"


----------



## feelin' wright

MillerTime said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me out. I know Humminbird uses .gpx files. WHenever I try and open it up, the Humminbird software gives me an error saying "Content is not allowed in trailing section"


Sounds like you are trying to enter way points in a area that you should be entering trails in. that would be my first guess. I am not familiar with the hummingbird software but I did stay in a holiday express last night.


----------



## MillerTime

feelin' wright said:


> Sounds like you are trying to enter way points in a area that you should be entering trails in. that would be my first guess. I am not familiar with the hummingbird software but I did stay in a holiday express last night.


I am not trying to enter anything. I just downloaded some of the Florida GPS spots on here, took the .doc off the file name and then tried to open them up with ny Humminbird software. That is all I did and then I got that error.


----------



## hjorgan

*Millertiime, that won't work.*

Those coordinates have to be in a GPX format.
I'll attach one that works on both Google Earth and on my Humminbird software.
These are mostly public numbers out of Orange Beach.
You will have to removed the .TXT extension for this so work.



MillerTime said:


> I am not trying to enter anything. I just downloaded some of the Florida GPS spots on here, took the .doc off the file name and then tried to open them up with ny Humminbird software. That is all I did and then I got that error.


----------



## redlegs

MillerTime said:


> I am not trying to enter anything. I just downloaded some of the Florida GPS spots on here, took the .doc off the file name and then tried to open them up with ny Humminbird software. That is all I did and then I got that error.


What exact file name(s) did you get? I didn't include .gpx as part of the uploaded "conversions". I did include "gps" which is different.

Also many of the files did get corrupted when PFF switched forum software and owner a while back.

I still have the original (or updated) data files..

//


----------



## MillerTime

hjorgan said:


> Those coordinates have to be in a GPX format.
> I'll attach one that works on both Google Earth and on my Humminbird software.
> These are mostly public numbers out of Orange Beach.
> You will have to removed the .TXT extension for this so work.



View attachment 40920

Here is the error it gave me after I tried to open up the file you just uploaded. The error dialog box was like 5 screens across it was so wide. All I did was take off the .txt from it.



redlegs said:


> What exact file name(s) did you get? I didn't include .gpx as part of the uploaded "conversions". I did include "gps" which is different.
> 
> Also many of the files did get corrupted when PFF switched forum software and owner a while back.
> 
> I still have the original (or updated) data files..
> 
> //



View attachment 40921

Kind of confused. I tried using this fwc .gpx that you uploaded. Maybe these old ones are corrupt like you said. Any way you could maybe e-mail them or something. Would that be easier to rule out corruption?


----------



## MillerTime

nitemarez said:


> Thought i would pay it forward for the .USR Lowrance users
> 
> This is an updated list for us Lowrance users, i verified and the coordinates are they are accurate :thumbup:
> 
> instructions:
> after downloaded, right click and rename, remove the .txt, you should have ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011 - Copy.usr then download to your lowrance fishfinder.


As an update I tried all the other file extensions and this one I was able to get to work with my Humminbird software although I was looking for some of the ones that had Destin numbers since I don't fish out of Pensacola anymore. I do appreciate all the help and work that you have put in though. I kind of gave up at this point and started inputing numbers by hand from the public web sites and the fishingdestinguide website.


----------



## redlegs

MillerTime said:


> Kind of confused. I tried using this fwc .gpx that you uploaded. Maybe these old ones are corrupt like you said. Any way you could maybe e-mail them or something. Would that be easier to rule out corruption?


I looked close at that post: it was posted prior to new forum changeover (hence the .doc extensions).

Try the following which has files in it
stateofflorida arlist FEB122010REEFS.gpx
stateofflorida arlist FEB122010REEFS.usr

You'll still have to pick and choose, or use something like gpsbabel or gpsutil to edit and convert. Buried in/on the Destin Sharks webpages are the waypoints in kml (Google Earth) format if you want to spend the cycles looking for it. It was done in cooperation with MBT years ago.


----------



## MillerTime

Sweet those ones worked out. I just used the Humminbird software to sort them by lat long to figure out which ones I didn't need really quickly and then the software transports them all over to google earth for me. 
Thank you very much for helping me through my troubles. I really appreciate it.


----------



## wackydaddy

Aside from all of the other KML's available, are there any KML's created strictly based on the numbers for Destin on this site?
http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.html


----------



## redlegs

wackydaddy said:


> Aside from all of the other KML's available, are there any KML's created strictly based on the numbers for Destin on this site?
> http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.html



Not in this thread or by me. I suspect you ran some searches and discovering no as well.

Copy them, convert them to text, us GPS Babel and post them..I'm sure the other Destin folks would like them as well..
..


----------



## wackydaddy

I did that, but GPS Babel doesn't like the coordinate format or something, and I've separated by commas and tabs and not having much luck...

If somebody shows me one set of coordinates converted in text to kml with that program I can run with it, but otherwise is it really going to be a long drawn out process I'll have to convert to a coordinate that Google Earth like for each set?


----------



## redlegs

wackydaddy said:


> I did that, but GPS Babel doesn't like the coordinate format or something, and I've separated by commas and tabs and not having much luck...
> 
> If somebody shows me one set of coordinates converted in text to kml with that program I can run with it, but otherwise is it really going to be a long drawn out process I'll have to convert to a coordinate that Google Earth like for each set?


Here's how my "process" looks, going to elaborate a little further.

My first step is to copy and paste the Site I want to use and the N/S ordinates into a spreadsheet. One column for ID, one for Northling, and one for eastling.

Once thats completed and saved as CSV, then take the converting program (I don't use GPS Babel, I use a nonfree program called GPSutils)and read in the CSV.

Then I ensure that the coordinate format is set correct and and save output as google earth (kml)

Then you can open the kml data file in google earth to determine whether it seems correct or not.

If the coordinates seem off, then its probably the wrong data format (those look like degrees/minutes/seconds). It might help to use a point of reference such as the Mass to verify. Once you know the proper data set, then you can edit out anything from the spreadsheet you don't want..


----------



## wackydaddy

*Destin GPS KML's*

Finally got it figured out and am proud to help out. Now that these are in KML everybody can use GPSBabel (http://www.gpsbabel.org/) to convert these files into the format you need for your GPS.
I personally convert to GPX so I can use EasyGPS to upload to my Garmin GPSMAP76 and it works like a charm! 
I of course am not the originator of any of these coordinates but they are all derived from the Destin GPS site (http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.html).

Each file uploaded ends in the extension ?.doc? which must be removed before opening in associated application.

Cheers!


----------



## redlegs

wackydaddy said:


> Finally got it figured out and am proud to help out. Now that these are in KML everybody can use GPSBabel (http://www.gpsbabel.org/) to convert these files into the format you need for your GPS.
> I personally convert to GPX so I can use EasyGPS to upload to my Garmin GPSMAP76 and it works like a charm!
> I of course am not the originator of any of these coordinates but they are all derived from the Destin GPS site (http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.html).
> 
> Each file uploaded ends in the extension ?.doc? which must be removed before opening in associated application.
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks for the data. Know quite a few peoples will benefit form these..

:thumbup:


----------



## Fishchaser

Guys I need some help here. I have read this entire post but still do not understand how to load GPS numbers to my GPS "automatically". I am not understanding the format issue or understand which program to download or use. I have a Humminbird 991 si, and have an SD card, and know what Google Earth is. Can someone tell me the easiest way or program to automatically load cordinates to an SD card that I can can place into my GPS and be able to read see the locations/wrecks/reefs pop up? I am more less interested in the Destin area. Thanks.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

Good morning everyone,

Just a quick FYI, while I had some downtime I built (well normalized for those who know what I'm talking about) a CSV file of all of the Escambia County Reefs (all 197) and all of the Alabama ones that were supplied via links in earlier posts. Also I built a Windows Console Application last night so my dad (Emerald Ghost) can manage that file in case he wants to add/edit/delete/view the way points manually without trying to read it in the CSV format (btw CSV stands for Comma Separated Value and the file itself can be viewed through your Wordpad or Notepad application that comes standard on all Windows applications; just right-click the file and select "Open As" in case Windows doesn't know which application to open the file with). We're visiting family right now and not near our normal computers & Humminbird GPS but when I get back if there's a big enough interest I may distribute the application for others to use, however I need to double check that the format that I have the output file in from the custom Application is correct before I go any further so I'm not messing anyone's data up. 

Basically I made it so that he can manage his waypoint data in the Windows console application and then load it into HumminbirdPC so the CSV file will get converted into the correct file format for the GPS and then throw the files on the SD Card and then plug in and go catch some fish. 

Before anyone asks, yes I'm a programmer (Bachelors in Computer Science from FAU, Class of '07), and I do these types of things daily for the past 5 years for my job. I'm willing to help everyone out here (especially Redlegs, thank you for doing a great job thus far and taking a lot of the guessing work out for me on this side project) and make your lives easier, just realize this isn't a high priority project for me as I need to handle daily business before I play around with this. So I'll be distributing the CSV files I created yesterday for everyone to use later once I had a chance to fully test everything with the GPS unit (since this is the first time around and I don't have a good baseline to go off of) and may be releasing more lists later as the need within the group arise. I'll be keeping up with this thread.

Sorry for the wall of text but wanted to let everyone know what is happening in the Emerald Ghost camp and would like to help y'all out when I have downtime. Have a great day.

~EmeraldGhostJr


----------



## PCfisher66

Finschaser, are you still having a problem, I tried to send PM but your profile does not allow them.


----------



## barefoot

This is an amazing post..I read the entire thing start to finish and am amazed at the information..Redlegs...you deserve a bunch of credit on this and it looks like Emerald Ghost is updating the technology...EM. Ghost...we are all interested in anything you're willing to put out here for us all.

I do have a question, is there an updated and accurate list of oyster beds both public and private for Escambia and SR Bays or the ICW?


----------



## GimmeMyProps

*Been working on my own lists*

I have gathered my own list of bay and gulf wrecks, reefs, etc..

I have used a lot of the information here, and also EarthNC, Navionics, and the Web in general including posts on this board. here is what I have so far in a few formats that I hope help others as much as they have helped me. 

thanks everyone. I have three files in the zip file

DATA.HWR Hummingbird version 998 si
pensacola.gpx generic gpx file
pensacola.kmz google earth file


----------



## GimmeMyProps

*couple more types of files*

trying a few more export types 

lorance gpx
furuno
northstart


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I have a Dakota 20 but can't figure out how to add cords to it can someone give me some help please?


----------



## redlegs

Hopin4aboat said:


> I have a Dakota 20 but can't figure out how to add cords to it can someone give me some help please?


What have you tried thus far?
Do you have the cables and software (entire package, Garmin Communicator) that came with the unit?

In general the Dakota appears to have a Micro SD card or can attach via usb to the computer and uses Mapsource to transfer files (gdb I believe), or transfer them on to the card.

summary, what difficulties have you had so far?

../r


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I have the cable and a Micro SD in the unit. I have been able to upload several maps from mapsource.com or something like that and I'm using garmin basecamp to upload because it has made the map upoading easy but I can't figure out how to get the cord into mapsource. This is my first GPS and I literally don't have a clue what I'm doing. Also dont know what the correct format to use.


----------



## redlegs

Hopin4aboat said:


> I have the cable and a Micro SD in the unit. I have been able to upload several maps from mapsource.com or something like that and I'm using garmin basecamp to upload because it has made the map upoading easy but I can't figure out how to get the cord into mapsource. This is my first GPS and I literally don't have a clue what I'm doing. Also dont know what the correct format to use.


I believe that mapsource will import file formats of gpx and/or gdb. Given that, there are some posts earlier in this thread that contain gpx or gdb files. I recommend you download one of those, and import into mapsource. Once they "show", you've got step one.
Edit the mapsource imported numbers, pick one or two, and write the gpx or gdb file (i think that unit takes both) to the sd card and consult your manual on where/how to import to unit until you see the "test" coord.
After that it's just using mapsource to edit which numbers you want and don't and them importing..

../r


----------



## Hopin4aboat

redlegs said:


> I believe that mapsource will import file formats of gpx and/or gdb. Given that, there are some posts earlier in this thread that contain gpx or gdb files. I recommend you download one of those, and import into mapsource. Once they "show", you've got step one.
> Edit the mapsource imported numbers, pick one or two, and write the gpx or gdb file (i think that unit takes both) to the sd card and consult your manual on where/how to import to unit until you see the "test" coord.
> After that it's just using mapsource to edit which numbers you want and don't and them importing..
> 
> ../r


 
Thanks, I got them to load using basecamp last night, I don't know if their correct but I'll find out in time I guess.


----------



## wackydaddy

GimmeMyProps said:


> I have gathered my own list of bay and gulf wrecks, reefs, etc..
> 
> I have used a lot of the information here, and also EarthNC, Navionics, and the Web in general including posts on this board. here is what I have so far in a few formats that I hope help others as much as they have helped me.
> 
> thanks everyone. I have three files in the zip file
> 
> DATA.HWR Hummingbird version 998 si
> pensacola.gpx generic gpx file
> pensacola.kmz google earth file


Gimme, you rock! I put together something for Destin earlier this year but man this is just beautimus! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## capt mike

*got rid of that crap quick!*

Not a good thing for you PC users I am using Apple and it didn't even like it . Could at this point be corrupted-Beware.:no:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Has anyone determined which numbers on the list are valid spots? 

I've wasted a lot of time looking for spots using bad numbers I found on the Web.

Thx


----------



## Kenton

I know that a LOT of the MBT spots are bad numbers.


----------



## redlegs

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Has anyone determined which numbers on the list are valid spots?
> 
> I've wasted a lot of time looking for spots using bad numbers I found on the Web.
> 
> Thx


The MBT numbers are extremely hit and miss, I.E. bad number, Converted from LORAN, typos, etc. Early on in this thread I pulled my post that had them. Later I put them back with basically the same disclaimer of, if you are in the area of..etc. I would not waste my gas looking for them
The rest of the numbers I've posted over the years have been derived from county, state, or federal number sets. How accurate are the ones that Mr. Turpin posts?
Case in point are the tanks laid down years ago as part of a federal reef program. Are they all there? Are they accurate? Doubt all of them are. They can move, be subsided etc. You know as well as I (if not better), what can happen to those over time.
Basically (once again speaking for mine), this was an exercise in providing different formats of "published" way points.

Can't speak for any of the other coord sets..

../r


----------



## realstreet

Hey guys I've got a hummingbird 597ci hd di with sd card slot. From what i've seen others with a hummingbird is using gpx but can't find any setup with inshore/bay sound numbers escambia county fwc ect. I don't know how to convert and save to this unit as it's the first unit like this i've ever messed with. If anyone can help me out so i know where to go inshore as my boat is a key west 1720cc and not to sure about going in the gulf yet with my son. Any help would be great. Thx :thumbsup:


----------



## diving catch

wackydaddy, i am trying to upload the destin numbers to gps utility to install in my Garmin 5212. i don't care anything about any other numbers since i am new to destin and my gamefish 25 goes out of legendary marine there. it wont convert them because of an " it doesnt recognize the first line ". i did not see any ?.doc.? on them anywhere. any suggestions?


----------



## redlegs

diving catch said:


> wackydaddy, i am trying to upload the destin numbers to gps utility to install in my Garmin 5212. i don't care anything about any other numbers since i am new to destin and my gamefish 25 goes out of legendary marine there. it wont convert them because of an " it doesnt recognize the first line ". i did not see any ?.doc.? on them anywhere. any suggestions?


Did you get any suggestions? Obviously I am not wackydaddy, however; you may have "show extensions" turned off on your pc, which would cause "not seeing the ?.doc on the file names..

../r..


----------



## ashcreek

I have an older model Raymarine C80 with a CF card for the northern gulf and would like to load some of these lists of numbers onto the card to prevent having to enter all of them manually. What all will I need. I assume I will need a usb CF card reader and some software but what in particular software should I use for a Raymarine unit? Does anyone have these numbers already converted for a Raymarine unit?


----------



## redlegs

ashcreek said:


> I have an older model Raymarine C80 with a CF card for the northern gulf and would like to load some of these lists of numbers onto the card to prevent having to enter all of them manually. What all will I need. I assume I will need a usb CF card reader and some software but what in particular software should I use for a Raymarine unit? Does anyone have these numbers already converted for a Raymarine unit?


I use a C80 classic. It's a pain in the rump and haven't ever been able to convert the numbers directly. I do have these numbers for the Pensacola area in a "archive.fsh" format. Not sure which ones you are interested in.
Can also guide you through using the "Raymarine waypoint planner" in order to create/modify/add new numbers.
You will require a CF card reader on your PC and a blank CF card..
../r..


----------



## sealark

To convert numbers for a raymarine machine they must be in a FSH file I have the software to convert them. If you want to send them to me I will convert them and no I wont keep any of them I have all the numbers I will ever need. Just PM me.


----------



## diving catch

*garmin homeport*

redlegs, i went to the garmin site and downloaded the Home Port program ($30) to my laptop. then merged all waypoints from the 5212 onto SD card , imported to laptop,edited the wp's and put them back in the 5212. it works. thanks for your help


----------



## redlegs

diving catch said:


> redlegs, i went to the garmin site and downloaded the Home Port program ($30) to my laptop. then merged all waypoints from the 5212 onto SD card , imported to laptop,edited the wp's and put them back in the 5212. it works. thanks for your help


You are quite welcome. Glad it worked out for ya. Hopefully you'll get to pull a few fish or them..

../r..


----------



## Reelbait

*Raymarine file format*

I recently replaced a MFD with a Raymarine E120w. I have nothing on it yet and fish out of Pensacola. I'm still learning the bells and whistles on this too. Could you send me the fsh file?
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## tbaxl

I am new on the forum with a new boat out of Orange Beach any chance I could get a copy of your work. And thank you.


----------



## auwallace

I just bought a new boat and am going to install a lowrance elite 5. I read the thread but i'm not sure on what to do. Can someone help me with how to download the AL public reefs onto a micro sd to upload into my Lowrance? TIA!


----------



## redlegs

tbaxl said:


> I am new on the forum with a new boat out of Orange Beach any chance I could get a copy of your work. And thank you.



Welcome.
If you read back in this thread (yes, its a long one). You will find the Alabama public numbers in various formats.
I don't believe they've changed much..
Page 6, post 57 may be what you need..
/r


----------



## redlegs

auwallace said:


> I just bought a new boat and am going to install a lowrance elite 5. I read the thread but i'm not sure on what to do. Can someone help me with how to download the AL public reefs onto a micro sd to upload into my Lowrance? TIA!


Sure. Lots of helpful people in this thread. Lets see
1) determine which format you need for your unit.
a) if it doesn't exist in this thread, then you'll have to learn how to convert them to xxx.
2) download the file(s) to your PC.
3) unzip the files (or rename them)
3) copy the gps data file to the micro sd card using your pc or laptop
4) use the gps units instructions to import the data on the micro SD..

hope that outlines it..

/r


----------



## auwallace

Thanks! My unit should come in tomorrow and I'll give it a shot.


----------



## tmv1976

I have read through this entire post and unfortunately am still lost. I am trying to convert and upload the Destin numbers that Wackydaddy posted a couple pages back. I downloaded the GPSbabel program and downloaded one of the word doc's from his post. I then dragged the word doc into the GPSbabel from there i got kind of lost, the screenshot will show what I tried to do with the conversion but failed. I am trying to get the numbers into my Humminbird 597. Any step by step instructions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike W

tmv1976 said:


> I have read through this entire post and unfortunately am still lost. I am trying to convert and upload the Destin numbers that Wackydaddy posted a couple pages back. I downloaded the GPSbabel program and downloaded one of the word doc's from his post. I then dragged the word doc into the GPSbabel from there i got kind of lost, the screenshot will show what I tried to do with the conversion but failed. I am trying to get the numbers into my Humminbird 597. Any step by step instructions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


I notice your files are ending in a .doc format. Whenever I use GPSBabel all of my files were ending in only .kml or .gpx, I don't remember a .doc ending. Might be something to check out. See how mine look below on a quick test I did? That's what you should be doing/getting for converting to .hmr files. Also, if you're trying to get a .hmr to use for that 597, you can go to Humminbird's website, register your product (if you haven't already) and download HumminbirdPC which does it all for you and can open/convert .gpx files. It's just more Humminbird specific so to speak.


----------



## wackydaddy

tmv1976 said:


> I have read through this entire post and unfortunately am still lost. I am trying to convert and upload the Destin numbers that Wackydaddy posted a couple pages back. I downloaded the GPSbabel program and downloaded one of the word doc's from his post. I then dragged the word doc into the GPSbabel from there i got kind of lost, the screenshot will show what I tried to do with the conversion but failed. I am trying to get the numbers into my Humminbird 597. Any step by step instructions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


To upload the files properly onto the forum I had to add the .doc extension at the end of them. To use them you need to remove the .doc extension and it would be a kml file. While I have seen it works numerous times, I can also say sometimes it proves to be difficult to remove the Word association to use the files as intended.

If you shoot me a private message I'll send you the kml's assuming neither of our emails block them.


----------



## tmv1976

I changed the file info based off what you said and tried again, got another error. Both files that I tried were word docs wackydaddy posted on page 17. Not sure what I am doing wrong still.


----------



## tmv1976

wackydaddy said:


> To upload the files properly onto the forum I had to add the .doc extension at the end of them. To use them you need to remove the .doc extension and it would be a kml file. While I have seen it works numerous times, I can also say sometimes it proves to be difficult to remove the Word association to use the files as intended.
> 
> If you shoot me a private message I'll send you the kml's assuming neither of our emails block them.


I think that is exactly what my problem is. PM sent, thanks for your help.


----------



## ABC

Pardon my computer illiteracy but could someone please share a method of removing the .doc extension?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I need the Bama coordinates put onto an SD card for a Hummingbird 587. Can someone walk me through it?


----------



## Mike W

ABC said:


> Pardon my computer illiteracy but could someone please share a method of removing the .doc extension?


Simply download the file into a folder or on your desktop. The click on the file name once and it should turn highlighted in blue, allowing you to edit the file's name. Then simply delete the ".doc" off of the end and it should be good to go as a ".kml" file.


----------



## Mike W

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I need the Bama coordinates put onto an SD card for a Hummingbird 587. Can someone walk me through it?


Check out my post (post # 198) on the previous page. You need to download something like GPS Babel or register your product online (if you haven't already) and download HumminbirdPC. The screenshot is from GPS Babel and shows converting a KML into an HWR for use on Humminbird units.


----------



## redlegs

ABC said:


> Pardon my computer illiteracy but could someone please share a method of removing the .doc extension?


Many PC's may be setup to "hide known extensions". This will effectively not show the .doc file extension making it difficult to rename them. I recommend you find that setting in your PC and deselect it for that reason..

../r..


----------



## FAT RAT

*Thanks*




redlegs said:


> War Eagle, I've been converting them for a while for my own use. Got the idea several years ago when I saw what Destin Sharks did with google earth. After that, I went around collecting various public sources for info and converting them. Is not bursting my bubble, since I've had a process to convert them fairly easily for a number of years. I keep numbers for Maine all the way thru Texas as well as the Shipwreck database.
> 
> My only intention here is sharing them with the other members of the forum (at least the public sites), in a few common formats, and pertaining to the area. That way everyone gets a chance at having a few public numbers without any cost.
> 
> I've already invested (personally) in a GPS conversion utility that converts to/from just about anything/any format, so I could write the files to my C80.
> 
> Ok, I'm rambling since the caffeine has kicked in. Summary: not bursting my bubble; just sharing what I have with all who want or don't want. Figure it's good for those that don't have the public numbers loaded, or need a start.
> 
> /r Steve


Thank you for your efforts. Much needed starter.


----------



## ABC

*GPS Visualizer conversion software*

I recently found this site and it has correctly converted everything that I have tried http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbabel/


----------



## nobogez

I have a Garmin 740s. I want to load the files Wakkydaddy posted for Destin. I downloaded GPSbabel. Can anyone give me step by step on how to do this. What output extension do I need? Do i need any other software? Sorry, I am not very literate about this. Thanks.


----------



## dangermon

Sorry to ask again but I'm just looking for an update to date kml file for the Pensacola Bay/Gulf area with public numbers on all the public reefs (oh and honey holes welcome... just kidding... kinda.... not really)

I search past posts and could not find a recent one.

Thanks for all you do redlegs and others that have been crunching and zipping the data.

Thanks!


----------



## bfish

I need the numbers for the CM Hole if any one can pm me the numbers. Thanks


----------



## saltwater redneck

Ok so this is the 3rd night i have tried to convert destin numbers for my humminbird 588 cihd. I have the kml files i converted to HWR FILES BUT MY UNIT DOES NOTHING WHEN I PUT THE CARD IN . the last hour and a half i have been trying the gps files on page 13. someone please help its late my eyes are burning and i am getting my butt kicked.p.s. i am using gpsbabel


----------



## saltwater redneck

btt


----------



## Mike W

saltwater ******* said:


> Ok so this is the 3rd night i have tried to convert destin numbers for my humminbird 588 cihd. I have the kml files i converted to HWR FILES BUT MY UNIT DOES NOTHING WHEN I PUT THE CARD IN . the last hour and a half i have been trying the gps files on page 13. someone please help its late my eyes are burning and i am getting my butt kicked.p.s. i am using gpsbabel


Are you renaming the .HWR file that gpsbabel is creating? I had some issues initially trying to use babel and just drop the file on my card, but once I used the actual HumminbirdPC software I had no issues. I know when you use HumminbirdPC it creates a folder on the card (I think called "Matrix" but not 100% sure on that) and then your .HWR file is inside of that. Also, I found through researching online that once HumminbirdPC creates that .HWR file inside of that folder, you need to go rename the .HWR file...I personally have min named "MASTER-GPS-LIST-MAY-2013" and it of course looks like "MASTER-GPS-LIST-MAY-2013.hwr" and had no problems. Apparently if you don't rename it, your unit may try to "reload" the waypoints each time it powers up.

After getting the file correct in that folder, I just powered the unit up WITHOUT the card inside, let everything pull up, then inserted the card and chose the import waypoints from SD card options that popped up on the screen. Hopefully this will help you...I personally think you should register your product on Humminbird's website (if you haven't already) and use the HumminbirdPC.


----------



## saltwater redneck

i have my unit registered and have downloaded humminbird pc but i cant find a way to load files on a card with it.


----------



## Mike W

saltwater ******* said:


> i have my unit registered and have downloaded humminbird pc but i cant find a way to load files on a card with it.


First, were you able to open a file in HumminbirdPC? That is your first step. I could tell you exactly if I wasn't at work right now and had my laptop in front of me, but it's either a .kml or .gpx that you open in Hummindbird PC. Then on the left hand side of the screen you'll have several drop down options for your waypoints, tracks, routes, etc.

Then you simply pop in an SD card and let your computer recognize it. Then an SD card should show up on the left hand side of the HumminbirdPC screen with (I believe) a red, blue, and green arrow. Mouse over each one until you find something like "Load from computer to SD card" or something like that...it'll make sense when you see it. A pop up box should appear and just follow the prompts/click OK and it should do it for you.

Make sure the SD card is completely blank/has been reformatted before using...unless it's a navionics card or something like that.


----------



## saltwater redneck

gpsbabel -w -r -t -i kml,lines=0,points=0,floating=0,extrude=0,track=0,trackdata=0,trackdirection=0,labels=0 -f C:/Documents and Settings/Gene/Desktop/Destin_GPS_-_State_Wates_WEST_0-10sm.kml -o gpx,suppresswhite=0,logpoint=0,gpxver=,humminbirdextensions=0,garminextensions=0 -F C:/Documents and Settings/Gene/Desktop/flareefsconverted2.hwr -o gpx -F C:/DOCUME~1/Gene/LOCALS~1/Temp/qt_temp.Hp4376
GPX: gpx version number of '' not valid.

Error running gpsbabel: Process exited unsucessfully with code 1
I KEEP GETTING TRHIS MESSAGE IN GPSBABEL


----------



## Mike W

saltwater ******* said:


> gpsbabel -w -r -t -i kml,lines=0,points=0,floating=0,extrude=0,track=0,trackdata=0,trackdirection=0,labels=0 -f C:/Documents and Settings/Gene/Desktop/Destin_GPS_-_State_Wates_WEST_0-10sm.kml -o gpx,suppresswhite=0,logpoint=0,gpxver=,humminbirdextensions=0,garminextensions=0 -F C:/Documents and Settings/Gene/Desktop/flareefsconverted2.hwr -o gpx -F C:/DOCUME~1/Gene/LOCALS~1/Temp/qt_temp.Hp4376
> GPX: gpx version number of '' not valid.
> 
> Error running gpsbabel: Process exited unsucessfully with code 1
> I KEEP GETTING TRHIS MESSAGE IN GPSBABEL


Hmm, that's interesting. There is also EasyGPS that you can use to create .gpx and other files types which can be opened in HumminbirdPC...that's what I originally used back before we got a Humminbird combo unit. If you can't figure it out before about 4pm (when I get home from work), I'll run through the steps and try to help you out.


----------



## saltwater redneck

Thanks mike ,i am heading to work .hit you up after 4.


----------



## redlegs

Mike W said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. There is also EasyGPS that you can use to create .gpx and other files types which can be opened in HumminbirdPC...that's what I originally used back before we got a Humminbird combo unit. If you can't figure it out before about 4pm (when I get home from work), I'll run through the steps and try to help you out.


GPS Util is another fine utility. You can at least test 100 numbers with the freeware version..

../r..


----------



## Mike W

Saltwater *******,

Here is my attempt at summarizing the steps you need to take to get your file uploaded to your Humminbird combo unit. I can also create some screen snapshots if you need them. Now remember this is what I used to upload waypoints to an SD card for our Humminbird 598ci HD SI unit. I know your unit is different/older, but it should work the same. Make sure to save a back-up copy of any .kml or .gpx file in a safe location on your computer just in case you need to try this again...never hurts to have back-ups :thumbsup: Let me know if this helps you any.

*EDIT: TRY THESE STEPS FIRST IN GPSBABEL, THEN GO ON DOWN TO STEPS 1-24*

1. Open GPSBabel

2. Make sure the "File" button is selected, not "Device"

3. Select "Google Earth (Keyhole) Markup Language" in the Format drop-down bar.

4. Click "File Name(s)" and browse to your .kml file you have saved on your computer. Select it and click "Open"

5. Waypoints, Routes and Tracks should be checked under "Translation Options"

6. Under "Output", make sure the "File" button is selected.

7. Select "GPX XML" in the Format drop-down bar.

8. Click "File Name" under the Output section. It should take you to the same folder in your computer where the .kml file was stored. If not, navigate to the area on your computer where you want the .gpx file saved. Then name the .gpx file whatever you want and click "Save"

9. Click "Apply" in tthe lower right portion of the GPSBabel screen. You should see some coding and under it see "Translation Successful"

10. Navigate to the location on your computer where you just told GPSBabel to save the .gpx file and ensure it is there.

11. Your .gpx file should now be correctly created and formatted. Exit GPSBabel. You are now ready to move to steps 1-24

*HERE ARE THE STEPS TO TRY AFTER PERFORMING THE STEPS ABOVE AND GETTING A GOOD .GPX FILE*

1. If you haven't already, create a .gpx file from your .kml file and ensure it ends in ".gpx" - I think you already have this.

2. Open HumminbirdPC, then go to File ---> Open

3. A pop up box should appear. Browse to your .gpx file location and select it and press the "Open" button.

4. You should now see your file on the screen of the HumminbirdPC program with a plus (+) sign next to it. There will also be the image of a computer to the left of the file name and plus sign.

5. Click the plus sign. You should see Waypoints, Routes, Tracks, and Groups drop down under it. 

6. Click on Waypoints and ensure your waypoints and coordinates did upload into HumminbirdPC.

7. Insert your blank SD card into your computer or card reader.

8. Close any "AutoPlay" window that your computer tries to open when the SD card is inserted.

9. Look at the HumminbirdPC screen. You should see an image of an SD card on the left hand side of the screen with a green arrow, a blue arrow, and a red arrow under the image of the card.

10. Click the name of your .gpx file (the name next to the plus sign) ONCE to select it and make it highlighted. It should be highlighted in blue.

11. Click the green arrow under the image of the SC card. It should say "Upload from PC to SD/MMC" when you hold your mouse over the green arrow.

12.A pop up box will appear saying "Please choose how to update navigation data on this device". Click the "Add" button.

13. You may get a pop up box saying "Warning" telling you some of the waypoint names are "too long". Just click "Continue"...I know this might seem like an inconvenience, but I could not figure out a way around it. I believe you can later go in and edit the waypoint names though your gps/fishfinder unit. I just deal with it because I write down all of the spots we hit and their coordinates in a separate log book on our trips to record what we caught, size info, etc.

14. After you click "Continue" like I said to do in step #13, you should briefly see a green progress bar go across a pop up box. That box will disappear and another box pop up saying "Upload successful". Click "Ok" to close that box.

15. Navigate to your SD card. On my computer (a Dell laptop), I go to Computer ---> Removable Disk

16. Click on "Removable Disk" (or whatever your SD card might be called) and check to see if you see a folder titled "matrix".

17. Open the folder titled "matrix" and you should see a .HWR file called "DATA.HWR"

18. Immediately rename this file, but make sure you keep the ".HWR" on the end. I renamed mine and it looks like "MASTER-GPS-LIST-MAY-2013.HWR"

19. Remove the SD card from your computer

20. Power up your Humminbird gps combo unit, but WITHOUT the SD card in it.

21. After it powers up and you are at your normal operating scrren showing navigation, sonar, etc insert the SD card.

22. You should then see a box pop up on your unit's screen asking to press either the right or left arrow on the directional pad to confirm the upload. Select the appropriate arrow.

23. You should then get a message saying how many waypoints, routes, tracks, etc were just uploaded into the unit.

24. You should be good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## saltwater redneck

Step 9 is as far as i get then i get the error message in babel


----------



## Mike W

saltwater ******* said:


> Step 9 is as far as i get then i get the error message in babel


Where are you getting your Google Earth .kml files from? My only thought at this point would be an error in the .kml file. I'm sending you a PM now.


----------



## saltwater redneck

Many thanks to MIKE W for all the help . REDLEGS and all the others that contribute to this thread many thanks. lots of great people on this forum


----------



## hendo78

Nice!


----------



## saltwater redneck

Has anyone converted the numbers from this site ??? ....http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.htm


----------



## redlegs

saltwater ******* said:


> Has anyone converted the numbers from this site ??? ....http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.htm


That appears to be a "link warehouse", with links to county/state/company GPS number lists. Several of the links do not work.

As far as the county and state published ones; they are/were in this thread at various times (Escambia, Outdoor Alabama, State of Florida ARL, etc).

/r


----------



## saltwater redneck

saltwater ******* said:


> Has anyone converted the numbers from this site ??? ....http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.htm


http://fishingdestinguide.com/ ........ maybe this works , the reason i ask is this site contains multiple coordinates for each location example there are 29 differant numbers for the timber holes.


----------



## saltwater redneck

redlegs said:


> That appears to be a "link warehouse", with links to county/state/company GPS number lists. Several of the links do not work.
> 
> As far as the county and state published ones; they are/were in this thread at various times (Escambia, Outdoor Alabama, State of Florida ARL, etc).
> 
> /r


i posted a link that works .... With help from Mike W i loaded all the destin numbers that i could locate in this thread last week. i went out sat. and from what i could tell at least the 5-6 numbers i checked seemed to be off by 200 yds to 1/4 mile


----------



## redlegs

saltwater ******* said:


> i posted a link that works .... With help from Mike W i loaded all the destin numbers that i could locate in this thread last week. i went out sat. and from what i could tell at least the 5-6 numbers i checked seemed to be off by 200 yds to 1/4 mile


Destin numbers in this thread came originally from publicly posted numbers on Destin Sharks website and the Okalossa county web site for ARL listings (emphasis on public posted numbers). No changes were made to those coords as published. They were "compared" to other published coords such as the ARL communities in Google Earth (an excellent resource BTW) and were spot on to those.

I started this thread as an effort to provide various formats for the publicly GPS numbers in June 2009. Sites such as MBT have many coords that are converted from LORAN and can be "off" when not converted with professional software or LORAN capable devices, hence "buyer beware".

Timberholes are best viewed as a "group" or an "area" rather than a single spot.

It's been quite a while since I've reformatted any of the publicly posted GPS number lists, and seriously doubt I will do any more of them since frankly don't have the time to attempt to support every one who has questions about the process and there are more than a handful of really nice peoples supporting it such as Mike W. That and if someone checks closely, there are just short of 50 attachments that have been posted throughout the years (and thats more than a "start" for any boater). That being said, you are welcome to post any numbers that you feel need correcting.
/r


----------



## FishEyeMaps

I concur with all the advice RedLegs offered above. :notworthy:

My experience with Loran converted numbers is the same. They can be off by quite a bit. For example, many of the MBT numbers I have checked with known good GPS numbers are off by as much as 1,000'. 

Please keep in mind that lists of numbers become stale over time. Many objects are buried or moved by storms each season, and a few fishermen move pyramids and chicken coops around that they find or placed.


----------



## Mike W

Yeah just for fun one day we decided to check out a few numbers on the MBT list that were close to other known number we had. They were either non-existent or barely visible above the bottom from sediment build-up.


----------



## redlegs

Mike W said:


> Yeah just for fun one day we decided to check out a few numbers on the MBT list that were close to other known number we had. They were either non-existent or barely visible above the bottom from sediment build-up.


I had close to 2000 numbers loaded at one time. Every time I went out over the course of 5 years, would check out MBT numbers while trolling or bottom bumping near. Never confirmed a single number from that list that already wasn't a public or known.

Adding to the fray, many older (pre-ivan) pyramids, coops, balls are long gone either covered by sand, or "moved" from wash. It's all buyer beware unless you purchase from Whackem (no, not a dig)..

/r


----------



## amckeown30

There is one more number on the N # in the MBT list on Google Earth than my Garmin GPS has. Which # do I drop, the last one?
&
The # after 87deg won't change on my GPS.
I'm trying to manually put a few of the MBT #'s straight into my handheld. Has anyone else experinced this problem? How did you solve it.


----------



## redlegs

amckeown30 said:


> There is one more number on the N # in the MBT list on Google Earth than my Garmin GPS has. Which # do I drop, the last one?
> &
> The # after 87deg won't change on my GPS.
> I'm trying to manually put a few of the MBT #'s straight into my handheld. Has anyone else experinced this problem? How did you solve it.


You can change the way Google Earth displays (format) the coordinates or possibly change the way your Garmin unit displays them to match what you have.

Another possibility is to convert the coordinates into the format you need for both/either.

Here's a link to a thread that may help you some. http://forums.gpsreview.net/viewtopic.php?t=13651

../r


----------



## realstreet

Can anyone help me put numbers in a raymarine I'm not sure what to use. Thx


----------



## redlegs

realstreet said:


> Can anyone help me put numbers in a raymarine I'm not sure what to use. Thx


Sure we(I) can.

What unit do you have?

What have you tried so far?

What numbers (area) are you interested in?

Just as a general process: you use a piece of pc software like GPSutils (limited to 100 numbers in free mode), enter a bunch of cords, then save as a .FSH file to a SD card that your unit supports.
Plug the card into the unit, use the units menu to load waypoints from card and you should be golden.
Above is just a general process for something like a Raymarine C80 classic..

../r


----------



## 706Z

Pm sent


----------



## Hangover

First, cudos and mucho thanks to those who have contributed to this thread it has been incredibly invaluable to me learning about local numbers and such.

Question: I purchased the GPS hotspots chip, converted to kml for use in Google Earth BUT I can't get all of the waypoints to show up on my Google Earth map. Is there a limit of locations that Google Earth wil display? 

Curious


----------



## redlegs

Hangover said:


> First, cudos and mucho thanks to those who have contributed to this thread it has been incredibly invaluable to me learning about local numbers and such.
> 
> Question: I purchased the GPS hotspots chip, converted to kml for use in Google Earth BUT I can't get all of the waypoints to show up on my Google Earth map. Is there a limit of locations that Google Earth wil display?
> 
> Curious


Didn't know you could convert those types of chips/data
.

anyhows .. you have a kmz or kml file from the conversion?

make sure the file has some bytes in it (size wise)

you can try to copy the kml/kmz to your pc, then double click it, that should fire off Google;e earth and "zoom" in on where your waypoints are. If they are no waypoints: I suspect copy protection is in play with those chips..

../r..


----------



## spinfactor

GimmeMyProps said:


> trying a few more export types
> 
> lorance gpx
> furuno
> northstart



Thank you very much


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Ok I have a list of about 5000 coordinates in kml format and need to put them on an SD card for a Lowrance, what do I need to do?


----------



## redlegs

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Ok I have a list of about 5000 coordinates in kml format and need to put them on an SD card for a Lowrance, what do I need to do?


Convert them from kml to usr format with software like GPS babel, or easy gps, or GPS utils.

Best to convert to something that you can edit (like a spreadsheet), so you can edit all the extra stuff out of it and stick to site id, co-ordinates, and a brief description (if the unit supports descriptions), then write as USR on memory card..

Might start with a sample run, lets say 10 numbers you can check fairly easy. After that its just a volume issue.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Ok so I used GPSbabel and I got a code when I said translate it to USR files. What the heck do I do with a code?


----------



## GimmeMyProps

*What Redlegs said*

I also use the spreadsheet software such as open office to sort by Lat or Long that way I can just delete all the co-ordinates that are too far south for my boat or too far east or west for me to get to easily. This reduces chart clutter.



redlegs said:


> Convert them from kml to usr format with software like GPS babel, or easy gps, or GPS utils.
> 
> Best to convert to something that you can edit (like a spreadsheet), so you can edit all the extra stuff out of it and stick to site id, co-ordinates, and a brief description (if the unit supports descriptions), then write as USR on memory card..
> 
> Might start with a sample run, lets say 10 numbers you can check fairly easy. After that its just a volume issue.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Guys, I used GPSbabel and got a code when I hit the button to transfer to USR, what the heck do I do to get it to a file? I uploaded my kml file and hit translate to USR but all I got was a code. I need something downloadable to an SD.


----------



## redlegs

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Guys, I used GPSbabel and got a code when I hit the button to transfer to USR, what the heck do I do to get it to a file? I uploaded my kml file and hit translate to USR but all I got was a code. I need something downloadable to an SD.


For specific software codes, you need to refer to the software's web site.


----------



## redlegs

GimmeMyProps said:


> I also use the spreadsheet software such as open office to sort by Lat or Long that way I can just delete all the co-ordinates that are too far south for my boat or too far east or west for me to get to easily. This reduces chart clutter.


Several ways to do the same thing. I use Google Earth to "view" where sites lay. Then delete them out of Google Earth before converting to intended data format. Can do the same in Mapsource, or blue water charts, etc..

Easier for me to visualize that way ..


----------



## 301bLLC

Where are the numbers? I can't find the link!


----------



## 301bLLC

I spent about 5 hours trying to login and find numbers on florida-offshore.com with no luck. It says the bluewater chart is restricted. I changed passwords, logins 5 times.


----------



## 301bLLC

redlegs said:


> *These are "buyer beware" numbers. Newer versions of these GPS waypoint lists have been published farther down in this thread*
> 
> 
> 
> I've deleted posts that contain the earlier versions of the files that I've posted newer ones one..
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


There isn't a link. Was it deleted?


----------



## redlegs

301bLLC said:


> There isn't a link. Was it deleted?


Here's a link to the last post I did with the MBT converted numbers in 2011. Seem to remember others have converted and posted since then.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/converted-gps-numbers-mbt-divers-web-site-21july2011-93898/

/r


----------



## NautiCat

*Updated public panhandle numbers*

Based on this website http://geodata.myfwc.com/datasets/artificial-reefs-in-florida and "as of 2 months ago" on that website, i've created a new kml file to share. This specific file has all the public numbers on that website for Escambia, Okaloosa, Santa Rosa and Walton counties.


----------



## OHenry

NautiCat said:


> *Updated public panhandle numbers*
> 
> Based on this website Artificial Reefs in Florida and "as of 2 months ago" on that website, i've created a new kml file to share. This specific file has all the public numbers on that website for Escambia, Okaloosa, Santa Rosa and Walton counties.


So, if I load this file on an SD and plug it into my Garmin it will load all the spots?


----------



## redlegs

"Based on this website Artificial Reefs in Florida and "as of 2 months ago" on that website, i've created a new kml file to share"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No. KML files are specific to Google Earth. For Garmin units: they use GPX (from memory). You would have to convert to GPX


----------



## OHenry

Thank you sir!


----------



## NautiCat

OHenry said:


> Thank you sir!


Redlegs is correct, I provided the KML so anybody could convert to the file of their choice for their device. However; if you need the GPX file I can send you that, just shoot me a message.


----------

